# Orange squishy dots in dog poop



## BMGriffith (Oct 11, 2020)

Have you ever seen this? We are dog sitting and she has a ton of little little orange dots. They look like tiny salmon eggs or something. They don’t move but they are everywhere. I’ll take her to the vet tomorrow but this is too weird!


----------



## Queensam1 (Feb 13, 2021)

BMGriffith said:


> Have you ever seen this? We are dog sitting and she has a ton of little little orange dots. They look like tiny salmon eggs or something. They don’t move but they are everywhere. I’ll take her to the vet tomorrow but this is too weird!
> View attachment 263266



Any Update On the results Of what this was, 
my dogs poop has been similar but they are not as round and are all stuck together


----------

